# Progressive Earth



## Tiffany (21 August 2013)

Looking at using one of their products and wondered if anyone uses them and what your thoughts are.
Thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 August 2013)

I don't use them because I read the list of ingredients.  I don't want to feed my horses soya because the vast majority of the world's soya is GM and i would NEVER give my horses onion.


----------



## Tiffany (22 August 2013)

Soya not mentioned in product I'm looking at.


----------



## weebarney (22 August 2013)

Onion, huh. I use the pro balance and sometimes pro hoof, mag ox and brewers yeast. My horses hooves have improved so much since using the pro balance.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 August 2013)

Nice to deal with and the stuff arrives quickly I buy my mag ox from them.
I used pro hoof for a while but it not work for us I have seen differences from using farriers formula and the forage plus balancers , however I do believe that what supps work will vary according to the land you live on so I don't think you can hold that agaisnt them.


----------



## criso (22 August 2013)

Very reliable and easy to deal with. I buy some straight minerals from them where their prices are best.(also use equimins and forageplus and taycrest for magox in bulk.)

Goldenstar I did a speadsheet comparing all the forageplus and progressive earth balancers and the proportions of the main minerals is roughly the same however the recommended dose is very different so with forageplus you feed roughly twice the levels.
This is reflected in the prices.


----------



## Follysmum (22 August 2013)

After having my grass analysed Pro Balance covers most that I need .   My horses feet have improved and they are all seem more chilled.


----------



## Brightbay (22 August 2013)

Follysmum said:



			After having my grass analysed Pro Balance covers most that I need .   My horses feet have improved and they are all seem more chilled.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice to deal with   I have used them for a few years.  I did feed ProHoof and ProBalance but changed to ForagePlus because horse seemed to need the big guns in terms of minerals. At the same time, I still bought my YeaSacc etc from Mel at ProEarth. However now we've had the grass tested and there are ingredients in the ForagePlus we don't need  - so I have priced buying the individual ingredients we DO need from Progressive Earth and it's going to be half the price - plus complimentary sweetie 

I've never noticed onion on the list of ingredients of anything I bought from them?


----------



## Follysmum (22 August 2013)

Yes it is well worth having your grass analysed as you then know exactly what you need. I was wasting money before on feed their diet did not need.


----------



## criso (22 August 2013)

Brightbay said:



			However now we've had the grass tested and there are ingredients in the ForagePlus we don't need  - so I have priced buying the individual ingredients we DO need from Progressive Earth and it's going to be half the price - plus complimentary sweetie 

Click to expand...

Depending on what you need, might be worth checking out the Equimins straight minerals.  They don't do the Bioplex copper and Zinc but do virtually everything else and you get free postage after £25 so that helps.

That was page 2 on the spreadsheet - comparing prices of straights from different suppliers taking postage into account.  Yes I'm deeply sad.


----------



## sueonmull (22 August 2013)

Have used several times, we are offshore and they deliver very quickly - generally buy Brewer's yeast and Lysine.


----------



## Brightbay (22 August 2013)

criso said:



			Depending on what you need, might be worth checking out the Equimins straight minerals.  They don't do the Bioplex copper and Zinc but do virtually everything else and you get free postage after £25 so that helps.

That was page 2 on the spreadsheet - comparing prices of straights from different suppliers taking postage into account.  Yes I'm deeply sad.
		
Click to expand...

Well that makes me sad too, as I spent my Saturday morning making a similar spreadsheet   I never thought of Equimins... used to use Hoofmender and they were good to use and reliable.


----------



## criso (22 August 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one Brightbay. You have to phone or email for the straight mineral price then phone to order.


----------



## NooNoo59 (22 August 2013)

How do you go about getting grazing analysed?


----------



## Brightbay (22 August 2013)

NooNoo59 said:



			How do you go about getting grazing analysed?
		
Click to expand...

There a few options.  I think e.g Simple Systems does it, and I think possibly Dodson & Horrell.  But not all of them analyse all the minerals you need analysed...  You need to check.  I used ForagePlus because I'd already been using their balancer (very successfully), and because the lab they use covers everything.  You can get grass (and hay or haylage depending on what your horse eats most of) analysed for mineral content but also for sugar content.  I didn't bother with the sugar - horse in question is not particularly sugar sensitive - but I did need to know about minerals.  Once you have the analysis done, ForagePlus (and, I think, the others?) will do a calculation for you where you put in everything your horse eats in terms of mineral composition, and then work out how much of each specific mineral you need to add to get a balanced profile.   I did this bit myself with the help of a knowledgeable friend.


----------



## Tiffany (2 September 2013)

Think I'll have grass and haulage analysed, makes sense really


----------



## xgemmax (3 September 2013)

I use the Pro-Balance+ and seems to be good. The company is good to deal with and they send you free chocolate!


----------



## NativePonyLover (5 September 2013)

I use their magnesium oxide & pro balance + . Pete's coat & feet are looking better then ever. 

I really rate them - good prices, good customer & fast delivery ... with the added bonus of a free chocolate bar! x


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 January 2014)

criso said:



			Goldenstar I did a speadsheet comparing all the forageplus and progressive earth balancers and the proportions of the main minerals is roughly the same however the recommended dose is very different so with forageplus you feed roughly twice the levels.
This is reflected in the prices.
		
Click to expand...


sorry to resurrect but hope criso is about to clarify if possible? Am I right in thinking the proearth balancer is cheaper and you also need to feed half the amount?


----------



## criso (24 January 2014)

If you feed either pro earth  or forage plus balancers at  the recommended dose the FP has roughly twice the levels per serving 
e.g. Zinc pro hoof has 575mg, Forageplus 1200 magnesium 6 and 10 and so on.

There are other differences and both companies offer basic and premium products.


This difference in mineral levels is reflected in the price with forageplus being more expensive so imo they offer the same value for money.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 January 2014)

I use their biotin as it's mega cheap and lasts forever... And they send me a curly wurly with my order


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 January 2014)

criso said:



			If you feed either pro earth  or forage plus balancers at  the recommended dose the FP has roughly twice the levels per serving 
e.g. Zinc pro hoof has 575mg, Forageplus 1200 magnesium 6 and 10 and so on.

There are other differences and both companies offer basic and premium products.


This difference in mineral levels is reflected in the price with forageplus being more expensive so imo they offer the same value for money.
		
Click to expand...

thank you !


----------

